# Overcoming Plateaus And Overtraining ? Part 1



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

What is a training plateau? If you have never hit a training plateau, consider yourself lucky! Eventually everyone will inevitably run into a point in their training when they have a stop in their progress whether it is muscle gain, strength increases or just overall performance.A training plateau is a time when you are no [...]

*Read More...*


----------

